# Printer sharing between an iMac running Panther and an laptop running XP.



## Asterax (Jan 17, 2005)

I have printer sharing and windows sharing activated on my iMac. I also have the drivers installed for my HP laserjet on both machines. Yet I am having trouble sharing the HP laserjet connected via USB to my iMac and my laptop. I have the printer name, location and queue name on Mac OS X. But I am having significant trouble trying to add the printer, to get XP to recognize the HP laserjet over my ethernet network, and I am quite unfamiliar with Windows. I know printer sharing can be done without using software like Samba. So, can anyone inform me on how I can share my HP laserjet connected to my iMac with my XP laptop with the software I have now? I appreciate all your potential comments and thoughts.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Asterax and welcome to the fourm.
It is new to me that you can share a printer, which is plugged to your mac to a windoze box. The opposite direction (printer connected to a windoze box shared to mac) is possible. This is not a rebuke to Apple. They added support for windows printer-sharing, but MS doesn't see any need in supporting printer-sharing over mac. I know, it won't make much sense to plug a printer to a mobile computer, but this way it will surely work. Another solution is to get yourself a printserver for the network. Then the printer would be shared as an ip-printer which is supported in both os.
Good luck!


----------



## sonjay (Jan 18, 2005)

Certainly it's possible to share your Mac usb printer with your Windoze machine.

Here's a page with instructions for setting it up:
http://www.efelix.co.uk/tech/3000.html

 I have my usb printer on my Mac shared even as we speak, and the Windoze machine prints to it just fine.


----------



## Will_Richo (Jan 18, 2005)

sonjay said:
			
		

> Certainly it's possible to share your Mac usb printer with your Windoze machine.
> 
> Here's a page with instructions for setting it up:
> http://www.efelix.co.uk/tech/3000.html
> ...



I have just set mine up. I have an HP 1200 series usb connected to my e-mac, and i share it on all my mac's and peecees. 
I used this link from an earlier posting.
http://members.cox.net/18james/osx_printer_sharing.html

Hope this helps you as it did me.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

Hehe, I stand corrected.


----------



## Asterax (Jan 18, 2005)

I printed off the instructions from efelix and had some success. I got to a point where I have hp_LaserJet_1012 on 192.168.0.51:631 on XP's Printers and Faxes control panel. Yet when I try to print anything to that address, nothing prints (nor is there an error message explaining why). I think the reason why the instructions from efelix did not work was due to the fact that I did not read the captions. Apparently I'm suppose to use the AppleWriter drivers instead of the HP drivers specific to my printer. I figured I was doing the correct thing by installing the .DLL files off my prepackaged HP LaserJet 1012 CD, apparently not. I'm pretty frustrated with XP right now, I could use some help. 

This is why I will never own a computer running Windows.


----------



## Will_Richo (Jan 18, 2005)

Asterax said:
			
		

> Apparently I'm suppose to use the AppleWriter drivers instead of the HP drivers specific to my printer.



Yes you are , i did and mine works no problem. The shared printer comes up as the HP in my list on the XP machines. But iam using the Applewriter drivers. Look at the link i posted, follow it to the letter and it should work. Cannot help more than that i am afraid.  

Good Luck.


----------



## Asterax (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup, I *finally* got it to work. Thanks for everyone's help and advice.


----------

